# Twenty Five Percent!



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

" Driver, we discovered that you have been paying below the 25% service fee you agreed to for uberX trips. This was our mistake, not yours. The extra money you received as a result of our mistake is yours to keep.

Starting today, we will begin charging the 25% service fee you agreed to in your Service Fee Addendum when you signed up to drive with Uber. This fee is the same for all TNC partners whose accounts were activated at the same time in Los Angeles.

If you would like to review your agreement, please visit the contracts section of your profile."

I'm glad I make more money with Lyft then Uber, I guess I know which company I'll be working more for in the future. Here's a math problem for Uber:

Disgruntled driver who barely makes crap is told that they will now be receiving 25% less pay. If Driver says Uber really sucks but I also drive for Lyft, who pays better and treats their drivers better then Uber. So 25% of zero equals? Great way to make people want to quit way to go idiots, I can't wait to tell *EVERYONE* I know you just can't make ends meet driving for Uber, just don't do it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Waiting for the email that says:

_"We have discovered that we don't know what the F we are doing with our payroll. Sometimes we pay you too little. Sometimes we pay you too much. And sometimes we don't pay you at all.

Anyway, please bear with us while we get our shit together. We've only been in business seven years, and these things take time to iron out. It's great to see you on the road. Uber on!"_


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> "Disgruntled driver who barely makes crap is told that they will now be receiving 25% less pay.


Don't get me wrong, this would suck to have happen, but you're not receiving 25% less pay now. You were probably paying 20-23% before and now they made it what you agreed to. You honestly won't really see much of a difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Waiting for the email that says:
> 
> _"We have discovered that we don't know what the F we are doing with our payroll. Sometimes we pay you too little. Sometimes we pay you too much. And sometimes we don't pay you at all.
> 
> Anyway, please bear with us while we get our shit together. We've only been in business seven years, and these things take time to iron out. It's great to see you on the road. Uber on!"_


They are ALL ON DRUGS !

COCAINE !

DELUSIONAL !

ESPECIALLY THE ONE WHO DESIGNED THE NEW UBER LOGO HEADRUSHING IN THE BATHROOM STARING AT FLOOR TILES !

THE SIGNS ARE THERE !

SEE THEM !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

At least they are letting you keep it. What were they taking out, 20%???

If that's the case, going from 20 to 25% is a big deal, you'll have to decide if it's worth it. What is Lyft charging you?


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Klockwork said:


> Don't get me wrong, this would suck to have happen, but you're not receiving 25% less pay now.


Taking 5% more of 20% would be a 25% difference.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

That's what boggles my mind about Uber. They take 25% of the fares, which is close to the amount that Yellow Cab took from me in the 1990's, figuring what my lease was and how much I was averaging in fares and tips. YC of course provided a vehicle, insurance, tow service, maintenance as well as dispatching service.

I don't see how they aren't making money hand over fist.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

When did you get activated? There is a cutoff date (Los Angeles is Oct 10, 2015) for those who were activated BEFORE that date and was grandfathered in at the 20% cut (UberX). Those who were activated on or after the date get the 25% cut from their pay. Not sure if the rate has changed again.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

DocT said:


> When did you get activated? There is a cutoff date (Los Angeles is Oct 10, 2015) for those who were activated BEFORE that date and was grandfathered in at the 20% cut (UberX). Those who were activated on or after the date get the 25% cut from their pay. Not sure if the rate has changed again.


Pretty sure it was after October. I know I'm not the only LA driver to get this email. I can't imagine making 25% less, when I don't see much of a profit now.

Simce I started driving for Uber I have spent more in repairs then I've earned.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Pretty sure it was after October. I know I'm not the only LA driver to get this email. I can't imagine making 25% less, when I don't see much of a profit now.
> 
> Simce I started driving for Uber I have spent more in repairs then I've earned.


Please stop saying making 25% less. You would not be. I realize as Uber drivers that we are not good at math but a quick example will illustrate the point.

If you got $100 in fares, at 20 percent you would get $80, at 25 percent you would get $75. That's 5 dollars less. or 6.25 percent less money in your pocket.

Uber on the other hand went from 20 to 25 dollars, 25 percent more revenue


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please stop saying making 25% less. You would not be. I realize as Uber drivers that we are not good at math but a quick example will illustrate the point.
> 
> If you got $100 in fares, at 20 percent you would get $80, at 25 percent you would get $75. That's 5 dollars less. or 6.25 percent less money in your pocket.
> 
> Uber on the other hand went from 20 to 25 dollars, 25 percent more revenue


It's just 5% less for drivers and 5% more for uber. Your math is all wrong.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

autofill said:


> It's just 5% less for drivers and 5% more for uber. Your math is all wrong.


I am 38% less satisfied with Uber over this.

DD is correct, by the way - percentage points (what you're referring to) and percent (what he's referring to) are different.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's what boggles my mind about Uber. They take 25% of the fares, which is close to the amount that Yellow Cab took from me in the 1990's, figuring what my lease was and how much I was averaging in fares and tips. YC of course provided a vehicle, insurance, tow service, maintenance as well as dispatching service.
> 
> I don't see how they aren't making money hand over fist.


They are not making money since they are constantly paying out a ton of money to recruit new drivers and trying to expand, not to mention that they have been throwing money away in China. Not to mention that 25% of $.85 a mile is considerably less than 25% of $2.00 a mile. I would love to see how well Uber would do if they actually raised their rates to a sustainable level and did not have to constantly recruit new drivers. I am sure us drivers would profit and Uber may make money for once as well.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I am 38% less satisfied with Uber over this.
> 
> DD is correct, by the way - percentage points (what you're referring to) and percent (what he's referring to) are different.


I guess it's true all you uber drivers don't know math well then.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

autofill said:


> I guess it's true all you uber drivers don't know math well then.


No; I really am 38% less satisfied.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

autofill said:


> It's just 5% less for drivers and 5% more for uber. Your math is all wrong.


I'm glad that you are an expert, perhaps you can tell me why I am wrong.

I think the problem you are having is with the precision of the words. The OP said they were receiving 25% less pay which is incorrect. I explained that they are actually getting 6.25% less pay. How is that wrong?

You are jumping in like a know it all and are probably referring to something else. Yes, the OP will now be getting 5% less OF THE FARE and Uber will be getting 5% more OF THE FARE (excluding booking fee) but that's not what the OP was talking about.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

autofill said:


> I guess it's true all you uber drivers don't know math well then.


As a math guy, I will confirm that Disgusted Driver and elelegido are accurate with their math.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

50% of what Uber tells you is 80% factual


----------



## Do nan tram (Aug 3, 2016)

The majority uber drivers are not good in doing business , remember you are freelance independing that mean your are the owner of your business , i study in high school and my teacher told me that when you buy a cup of coffee, you are not just paid for the coffee but you paid for the cup and the lids and straw, and extra bag sugar and the napkin Even you don't use napkin but it is all included in the cup of coffee.
So let say you waste 5 minutes to pick up the pax than bring them to the airport and the fare fee cost totally $30, if you are skillful and good at math you would charge airport tax fee, and extra $10 bucks for the gas that you are driving back with the empty car. Good business person will think you lose money to uber pax to airport.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

the rebel said:


> They are not making money since they are constantly paying out a ton of money to recruit new drivers


You got a point there, the Uber recruitment ads are on the radio constantly, and they've recruited popular radio voices like George Noory and Sean Hannity to shill for them. That kind of an effort isn't inexpensive


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

autofill said:


> It's just 5% less for drivers and 5% more for uber. Your math is all wrong.


You're 50% correct. We are earning 5% less' but Uber is gaining 25% more.

If you earned $1000 last week, Uber got $200 or 20%.
If you earn $1000 this week, Uber gets $250. Or 25%
A five per cent increase based on your income equals a twenty-five per cent increase on their end.

Across the country, that is a huge number.


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

All the math aside, you agreed to a percentage cut when you were activated. Since you've been activated, you were making more money than what you agreed to. You got several months worth of "extra pay".


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It could have been the other way around -- charging 30% and then refunding you the error. That would just probably make you even more angry.

But, then again, people celebrate their tax refunds as if they are some sort of gift or windfall, when it was really just an interest-free loan that you gave to the government. So maybe it wouldn't make you angry...


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

It's 25% in Chicago, but by working hourly guarantees it's still np to net $25/hr+


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

60% OF THE TIME, IT WORKS ALL THE TIME


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

renbutler said:


> It could have been the other way around -- charging 30% and then refunding you the error. That would just probably make you even more angry.
> 
> But, then again, people celebrate their tax refunds as if they are some sort of gift or windfall, when it was really just an interest-free loan that you gave to the government. So maybe it wouldn't make you angry...


stop paying taxes.

I live in a sanctuary city, illegals can get a valid drivers license here amd not have to pay taxes other than sales tax. Especially 1099.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uber Dragons said:


> stop paying taxes.


Nah, I'm not a freeloader.



Uber Dragons said:


> I live in a sanctuary city, illegals can get a valid drivers license here amd not have to pay taxes other than sales tax. Especially 1099.


Thanks for reminding me how utterly ridiculous some places are.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Nah, I'm not a freeloader.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me how utterly ridiculous some places are.


Depending on what market you live in, you are not eligible to pay ANY income taxes on uber income, as the 54c per mile deduction can eradicate all your uber income and even drop your total tax bill if you are ubering as a second job.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Depending on what market you live in, you are not eligible to pay ANY income taxes on uber income, as the 54c per mile deduction can eradicate all your uber income and even drop your total tax bill if you are ubering as a second job.


Right, I was the same way last year.

But if you are using Uber to reduce your taxable income, you must still account for your tips. For example, if you had a net negative profit of $500 driving Uber not counting tips, but you additionally received $200 worth of tips, you could reduce your taxable income by only $300.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Nah, I'm not a freeloader.


Congrats, the world needs suckers too. Without suckers there would be no freeloaders. So on behalf of freeloaders everywhere... thank you!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Congrats, the world needs suckers too. Without suckers there would be no freeloaders. So on behalf of freeloaders everywhere... thank you!


It's really awesome until the "suckers" decide to stop subsidizing the freeloaders. Don't say it won't happen, because Venezuela and some European countries have collapsed precisely because of this.

There's also "karma" or whatever you want to call it. We "suckers" also learn to control our own destiny without always waiting for the other guy to pay our way. I've put together a pretty good life for myself that way. So I'm never going to feel bad about doing my part.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

renbutler said:


> It's really awesome until the "suckers" decide to stop subsidizing the freeloaders. Don't say it won't happen, because Venezuela and some European countries have collapsed precisely because of this.


I'll be long dead once the suckers decide to revolt. For most of them being a sucker is totally enmeshed in their psyche, and they teach their kids to be suckers too. Which is all fine by me.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'll be long dead once the suckers decide to revolt.


Sorry to hear about your impending death. Life seems too short some times. 

I briefly tried it your way one time, and I have since found that it's much more satisfying to live a life not worrying about how to get away with the next scam, or wondering if I'm ever going to get caught cheating my way through life.

Instead, I put my efforts into building a great life with an awesome wife and kids and friends in an awesome community. This is not to brag, but rather to illustrate the reality of this "sucker's" plight. The water is _just fine._


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Keep prayin'


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Keep prayin'


Indeed.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

the rebel said:


> They are not making money since they are constantly paying out a ton of money to recruit new drivers and trying to expand, not to mention that they have been throwing money away in China. Not to mention that 25% of $.85 a mile is considerably less than 25% of $2.00 a mile. I would love to see how well Uber would do if they actually raised their rates to a sustainable level and did not have to constantly recruit new drivers. I am sure us drivers would profit and Uber may make money for once as well.


You would think that instead of trying to replace drivers due to low fares, they'd be trying to get new riders to try the service. Has there ever been advertising explaining why someone would want to use Uber? Or how easy it is? etc...

There are so many reasons why even people who own cars would use Uber, yet most people in the country still haven't tried it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I just heard a radio ad for Lyft "make $1,500 a week and keep 90% of your earnings with tips!"


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Pretty sure it was after October. I know I'm not the only LA driver to get this email. I can't imagine making 25% less, when I don't see much of a profit now.
> 
> Simce I started driving for Uber I have spent more in repairs then I've earned.


A replicant would keep driving in this situation.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm 100% sure that 50% of drivers would fail the GED.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

and the Voight-Kampf


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

After receiving this email I had to sit down and think real hard about what and extra 5% meant to me and how it would affect my life.

If I were to sit down and do the math it would go something like: Transmission went right before I decided to drive for Uber but no transmission no car so $2,700 transmission, clutch, resurface flywheel, bleed clutch hydraulic system etc...Paid mechanic $300 to troubleshoot electrical problem so Uber is satisfied with my car. Now recently I had to spend $900 because something else broke a few months ago and Uber would have dropped me if I didn't fix it. I literally couldn't drive for Uber until I got it fixed because I would have had enough complaints about this one item that broke because even though it's a luxury item, it's a necessity where I live to many people. Then $600 in tires, and $39- $45 for gas every 300 miles or so. In 2 hours I make $14.00 so I average $7 an hour. Lunch at a fast food place cost more then an hours pay. Then theres every car wash because I have to have an immaculately clean car so nobody complains about a smudge on a window or some dirt on my fender. If I get enough bad reports Uber deactivates me and I'm stuck trying to figure out how to pay back the money I owe for my car repairs so I can continue to eat and not be homeless.

No offense I've been in Taxis, and Airport shuttles. I pulled peoples cars out of intersections and swept up glass and I knew how much it costs to keep that business going. I've been there and done it and I understood that maintaining a fleet of vehicles and insuring your employees costs a small fortune. Then there's fines when you don't comply etc etc. however at the end of the month all the bills were paid, and nobody was arguing about how much we had to go buy food.

My investment in Uber roughly without counting pennies and gas:
2500
300
900
+ 600
*$4300*

That's not including $35.00-$40.00 every 300 miles and oil changes every 3000 miles. I really don't need to do much math to see that this isn't my first choice of employment, but it's better then prostituting myself, or many other things that I just wouldn't want to do so I don't curl up in a ball and die alone on the street.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> After receiving this email I had to sit down and think real hard about what and extra 5% meant to me and how it would affect my life.
> 
> ...


I feel you, it can be tough to keep things going, especially when there's an unexpected expense or 3. I hope that what this tells you is that you need to try to line up a better paying gig, something a little more stable that doesn't require you to use your assets to make a living. Good luck!!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Right, I was the same way last year.
> 
> But if you are using Uber to reduce your taxable income, you must still account for your tips. For example, if you had a net negative profit of $500 driving Uber not counting tips, but you additionally received $200 worth of tips, you could reduce your taxable income by only $300.


And you tell the IRS about the tips because.........


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> After receiving this email I had to sit down and think real hard about what and extra 5% meant to me and how it would affect my life.
> 
> If I were to sit down and do the math it would go something like: Transmission went right before I decided to drive for Uber but no transmission no car so $2,700 transmission, clutch, resurface flywheel, bleed clutch hydraulic system etc...Paid mechanic $300 to troubleshoot electrical problem so Uber is satisfied with my car. Now recently I had to spend $900 because something else broke a few months ago and Uber would have dropped me if I didn't fix it. I literally couldn't drive for Uber until I got it fixed because I would have had enough complaints about this one item that broke because even though it's a luxury item, it's a necessity where I live to many people. Then $600 in tires, and $39- $45 for gas every 300 miles or so. In 2 hours I make $14.00 so I average $7 an hour. Lunch at a fast food place cost more then an hours pay. Then theres every car wash because I have to have an immaculately clean car so nobody complains about a smudge on a window or some dirt on my fender. If I get enough bad reports Uber deactivates me and I'm stuck trying to figure out how to pay back the money I owe for my car repairs so I can continue to eat and not be homeless.
> 
> ...


I think you may need a new car (new to you, not necessarily brand new)

And since it was before you stated driving, really a stretch to say transmission is a Uber expense unless you planned to walk everywhere if it were not for Uber.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> And you tell the IRS about the tips because.........


Because I'm not a cheap-ass cheater who won't pay a few extra bucks. And _somebody_ has to pay the freight for all you freeloaders.

Also, see the other posts by a _real expert _who says that not reporting them could be a massive red flag.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Because I'm not a cheap-ass cheater who won't pay a few extra bucks. And _somebody_ has to pay the freight for all you freeloaders.
> 
> Also, see the other posts by a _real expert _who says that not reporting them could be a massive red flag.


Then I'm sure you also only report actual miles driven and don't fudge those numbers either? And, just to be fair, you should only deduct actual cost versus the IRS allowance. Otherwise, you might be free loading.

What determines a "real expert" in your eyes.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Then I'm sure you also only report actual miles driven and don't fudge those numbers either? And, just to be fair, you should only deduct actual cost versus the IRS allowance. Otherwise, you might be free loading.


I count all miles directly related to Uber activities, as provided for in the law. I also use the IRS mileage numbers for the same reason. It's completely legal and ethical, and the IRS endorses it.

It's really quite a simple concept and easy to track. Just like including _all _your income.

Your efforts to justify your ethical issues have obviously fallen flat.



m1a1mg said:


> What determines a "real expert" in your eyes.


An accountant.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

That white armor getting heavy?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

meow


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

People really like to talk a lot of crap about Uber and Lyft here. This is UberPeople to bring everyone together and unite, but it's turned into a place of misery and suffering? Misery does love company though. I am new to all this, not to business. Expenses are part of a business, I don't know why everyone gets so upset about cuts, gas, maintenance, services, and car washes. This is YOUR business, you're not an employee. You're a boss. This is why you can go online and offline WHENEVER. If you don't like it, then really... what are you doing here? This message is only directed to those who are a little below satisfied in their relationship with Uber. Everyone else who is managing and doing there thing, keep it up, do your best, and just be safe out there. That's it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

JustDave said:


> Expenses are part of a business...


That's true, but that means _keeping expenses low_ is also a part of a business.

I wouldn't buy an expensive car for Uber though, unless the extra expense creates sufficiently more revenue than a less expensive car would.

I want my vehicle to work for me -- not the other way around.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, that's what everyone misses on here. It seems like everyone is in the mentality of being an employee. I bought my car back in 2012 but I have a lifetime warranty on it. So in my eyes, I want to run the hell out of that car, but of course I will be maintaining it and making it last as long as it can, even though they will replace the engine for $100 deductible if it ever goes out. I am even considering getting another vehicle to improve my credit and also to add on to the fleet and see how that goes. Worst case scenario I will have a "liability" for another car, but that's no big deal as we do need another car in the home anyway and can have that expense. 

I understand that everyone's situation is different, some of us have families, but some of us are still young here. (Me, I am 23 lol)


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> meow


Hey, that's the sound cats make. What's that other word for cats, starts with a p....


----------



## m10nov1775 (Feb 17, 2016)

BLUF: (bottom line up front) Review your contract.








I received the same e-mail. I went back and reviewed the service fee addendum and because I was a driver prior to 30 Nov 2015 I was supposed to be charged 20%. I emailed customer support and the first reply was that I am getting charged 20%. I replied back that was from last week please ensure that I continue to be charge 20% vice 25%. I received another reply that said it was a system generated e-mail and not to worry I would only be charged 20%. After I completed the first three trips of this week I did the math and was getting charged 25%. After about 5-6 e-mails going back and forth they finally agreed and credited the difference back to my account.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Hey, that's the sound cats make. What's that other word for cats, starts with a p....


What is _"pets?"

_
(You have obviously given up winning the argument based on logic and facts. But you're going to need to step up your effort to win the troll game.)


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> What is _"pets?"
> 
> _
> (You have obviously given up winning the argument based on logic and facts. But you're going to need to step up your effort to win the troll game.)


First, I'm not arguing anything. We obviously have a different perspective on the way we do things. That, and I don't really GAS about what you think.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> First, I'm not arguing anything. We obviously have a different perspective on the way we do things. That, and I don't really GAS about what you think.


You sure do respond a lot for not caring. 

BTW, "argument" doesn't have to mean "ugly yelling match." Discussing differences is, by definition, putting forth an argument.

Anyway, I think this profound discussion has run its course. Have a great day.

Moving on._.. _


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> You sure do respond a lot for not caring.
> 
> BTW, "argument" doesn't have to mean "ugly yelling match." Discussing differences is, by definition, putting forth an argument.
> 
> ...


You as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Right, I was the same way last year.
> 
> But if you are using Uber to reduce your taxable income, you must still account for your tips. For example, if you had a net negative profit of $500 driving Uber not counting tips, but you additionally received $200 worth of tips, you could reduce your taxable income by only $300.


Haha! Tips!

ROFLMAO


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Haha! Tips!
> 
> ROFLMAO


I get them on 13% of my trips, averaging about $7 a pop.

Don't you?


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

JustDave said:


> People really like to talk a lot of crap about Uber and Lyft here. This is UberPeople to bring everyone together and unite, but it's turned into a place of misery and suffering? Misery does love company though. I am new to all this, not to business. Expenses are part of a business, I don't know why everyone gets so upset about cuts, gas, maintenance, services, and car washes. This is YOUR business, you're not an employee. You're a boss. This is why you can go online and offline WHENEVER. If you don't like it, then really... what are you doing here? This message is only directed to those who are a little below satisfied in their relationship with Uber. Everyone else who is managing and doing there thing, keep it up, do your best, and just be safe out there. That's it.


And like all good businessmen, if my sales prices don't cover my variable costs and some overhead, I raise the prices as necessary.

I think there's a piece missing to the puzzle.


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

JustDave said:


> People really like to talk a lot of crap about Uber and Lyft here. This is UberPeople to bring everyone together and unite, but it's turned into a place of misery and suffering? Misery does love company though. I am new to all this, not to business. Expenses are part of a business, I don't know why everyone gets so upset about cuts, gas, maintenance, services, and car washes. This is YOUR business, you're not an employee. You're a boss. This is why you can go online and offline WHENEVER. If you don't like it, then really... what are you doing here? This message is only directed to those who are a little below satisfied in their relationship with Uber. Everyone else who is managing and doing there thing, keep it up, do your best, and just be safe out there. That's it.


Umm... I'm pretty sure the point of UberPeople.net is to be a place for Uber drivers to come together and ***** about how crooked Uber is since Uber doesn't really want us to "unite".


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> It's just 5% less for drivers and 5% more for uber. Your math is all wrong.


No, his math is basic fractions and totally correct.

(25/100)-(20/100) = 0.05 or 5% (less revenue for driver)
5/20 = .25 or 25% (more revenue for Uber)

p.s. I've done advanced maths and...I still screw-up tiny little basics all the time. Human brains just aren't designed for numbers, so don't sweat it. I feel ashamed I even had to think longer than a minute to insure I put everything in the right slot/category before writing this out yet know that basically almost all people do. lol


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> I just heard a radio ad for Lyft "make $1,500 a week and keep 90% of your earnings with tips!"


You need to find that station on internet (if it has an app or something), and if you do contact me. I know how to record sound out of a laptop. I also need the geographic details.

I love companies that expressly state this sort of thing and helping hold them to it.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> And like all good businessmen, if my sales prices don't cover my variable costs and some overhead, I raise the prices as necessary.
> 
> I think there's a piece missing to the puzzle.


I liked your comment, but there is another factor: a lot of businesses cannot raise their prices in markets, and go out of business. Those people in turn either then start other businesses, become homeless, or go to work for the businesses that survive.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I get them on 13% of my trips, averaging about $7 a pop.
> 
> Don't you?


Dude, it's not cool to tip in SF, bro. Tipping is like, for _not_ tech savvy people. Free market, freedom of choice, get the most you can out of someone for the least possible money is the ethos here. Why tip, when you can give 5 stars instead, and we appreciate keeping the job due to their 5 stars? There are a few people who try to hold stars over our head, like insisting we play their ***** money ***** noise very loudly on the stereo and say: "You _have_ to do it. It's all about the ratings, haha" (yeah, that really happened). Or when you confront someone about their disrespect of your car or person, they can say "you know I can rate you, right", rather than responding directly to your assertion about their behavior. I even had a pool rider tattle on me one of the rare times I got a tip (from some foreigners of course, not locals) while the second pool rider was still in the car. That second rider even benefited off of my knowing the city well enough to know the entrance to the address she gave me, is on the next street over, the other side of the block. Instead of a tip, it was ratting me out to Uber. They emailed to say: "it was reported that you received money during a trip. please respond asap". 
So... 13%, with about $7 a pop. Geez. I've had bartenders who serve mainly tech bros, who say that they don't even get tipped sometimes. "Bro, I'm too poor to tip. Let me buy another round now." (Seriously told that exact story before.)
People were tipping taxis though, before Uber, but Uber was very clear 3 years ago. "A tip is included in the fare." What that even means, I don't know. My bills sitting in the center cup holder don't seem to be influencing anyone yet. Indiana suburbs are probably nicer people who have generosity as a cultural trait.
I'm confused at why so many people didn't know they've been paying Uber 25% all this time until that email.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

LV-Reni said:


> I think you may need a new car (new to you, not necessarily brand new)
> 
> And since it was before you stated driving, really a stretch to say transmission is a Uber expense unless you planned to walk everywhere if it were not for Uber.


Sometimes I do wish a new car was an option that was still available to me. I seriously spent every penny I had while I was making $100 a month to buy this car. I didn't buy this car new, but it was certified pre-owned ( used with a fancy piece of paper thats means the same thing) $2,500 was the only other option at that time vs selling it for next to nothing because it needed a transmission. At times I'm literrally thankful to be able to have pants and a shirt and money for laundry and electricity. Seriously thankful to God to have what I do have after what I've been through, and I know that some people have it worse then I do.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Indiana suburbs are probably nicer people who have generosity as a cultural trait.


That's certainly possible. It's a good place to live. Lot's of friendly and happy people. Not everybody of course, but in general.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

8 out of 7 people are bad at math.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I got that saje email but they did not include any percentage rate. They just said I didnt pay back enough but not to worry, it wasn't my fault and from here on out they would be taking out what's owed them. Whatever!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> You're 50% correct. We are earning 5% less' but Uber is gaining 25% more.
> 
> If you earned $1000 last week, Uber got $200 or 20%.
> If you earn $100 this week, Uber gets $250. Or 25%
> ...


But you telling us Uber gets $250 out of $100?smh
I guess thats a typo but? If ubers commission was 20%, and now its 25% of the fare, common basic math simply says their commission increased by 5 percentage points,because 25-20=5
But saying Uber increased anything is a moot point because if he was activated after Oct 2015, his commission should have been 25%. so instead that just say his commission is what Uber should have been taking in the first place. Otherwise its not really an increase unless his commission is 30% or higher or something

Here's the main problem with your statment:
"
We are earning 5% less' but Uber is gaining 25% more.
If you earned $1000 last week, Uber got $200 or 20%.
If you earn $1000 this week, Uber gets $250. Or 25%

1st i added a zero to make your numbers right.
The problem is, you say "we are earning 5% less" and "uber is gaining 25% more".
but in that sentence, the 5% represents a commision point, then you use the 25% to represent DOLLARS. Dollars and percentage are 2 totally different things.

So basically to rewrite your sentence correctly, it should be:
"WE are earning 5% less and Uber is gaining 5% more in commission
We are earning 25% less money ($$) and Uber is gainning 25% more money ($$)"

But to say We are earning 5% less' but Uber is gaining 25% more is silly because the 5% represents one thing, and the 25% represents something else. Clearly 5% is the 5 more percentage points added to commision. Clearly the 25% in that sentence cant mean the same thing as the 5% does, or that would have 45 percentage points for commission



thelittleguyhelper said:


> No, his math is basic fractions and totally correct.
> 
> (25/100)-(20/100) = 0.05 or 5% (less revenue for driver)
> 5/20 = .25 or 25% (more revenue for Uber)
> l


I hate when people write blank equations like this. The first thing you should have done is define the numbers you use. Then explain how u are using them in the equations. (i.e. what is the 25, what is the 100, like where does it come from).You just wrote numbers with no explanation of where they came from or meaning and try to make a point, smh

Once again, uber is getting what they should have been getting, 25% of the fare. They never really increased anything, because when he started he should have been at 25%, and now he's at 25%, and 25%=25% so no actual increase. Uber just wasnt taking out the proper ammount at first.

But Uber "earning 25% more" in dollars(the more is $50), is still the same as uber earning 5% more in commission(5% commission of $1,000 is $50!!!. which is the difference of 20% commission $200 and 25% commission $250)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> 8 out of 7 people are bad at math.


And the other 3 aren't that good at it!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I get them on 13% of my trips, averaging about $7 a pop.
> 
> Don't you?


Well I took one trip this month and got no tip. So no.

But when I drove more it was about 3%. But you're not in my market, either.

BTW 95 % in the same areas here tip me for pizza delivery. I've even carried the same people and they tip for pizza but not for Uber, even after a discussion about Uber and tipping AND knowing I have a card reader. It's not me. Uber has made it cool here to not tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

renbutler said:


> What is _"pets?"
> 
> _
> (You have obviously given up winning the argument based on logic and facts. But you're going to need to step up your effort to win the troll game.)


Pheline dummy....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I took one trip this month and got no tip. So no.
> 
> But when I drove more it was about 3%. But you're not in my market, either.
> 
> BTW 95 % in the same areas here tip me for pizza delivery. I've even carried the same people and they tip for pizza but not for Uber, even after a discussion about Uber and tipping AND knowing I have a card reader. It's not me. Uber has made it cool here to not tip.


I love that, you have a 10-15 minute discussion about the finances behind Uber and the tipping , brought up by the rider. At the end of the trip, bye thanks for the ride..lol. ugh. Happened to me last night, the whole way out to this guy's ocean front beach house. I just laughed to myself.

I thought for sure at least 10 bucks.

Nope. All i got was a thanks and a 10 mile dead head ride off the island that Mr non tipper even mentioned, knowing that is have a long drive back to population. What a Richard.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I love that, you have a 10-15 minute discussion about the finances behind Uber and the tipping , brought up by the rider. At the end of the trip, bye thanks for the ride..lol. ugh. Happened to me last night, the whole way out to this guy's ocean front beach house. I just laughed to myself.
> 
> I thought for sure at least 10 bucks.
> 
> Nope. All i got was a thanks and a 10 mile dead head ride off the island that Mr non tipper even mentioned, knowing that i have a long drive back to population. What a Richard.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Uber sucks and the CEO is a piece of PUKE, I cant wait for the IPO so I and many others can SHORT the stock


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Force of Nature said:


> Umm... I'm pretty sure the point of UberPeople.net is to be a place for Uber drivers to come together and ***** about how crooked Uber is since Uber doesn't really want us to "unite".


Well, there has to be some sort of solution to that right? Just don't do Uber buddy. Lol


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> And like all good businessmen, if my sales prices don't cover my variable costs and some overhead, I raise the prices as necessary.
> 
> I think there's a piece missing to the puzzle.


I'm just confused to why if those who don't get enough from Uber, just don't stop doing Uber or any other ridesharing service? It's obviously not for them. Besides, no one forced anyone to join. We do have the freedom to leave it. Or, even support Lyft. Just vote with your cash. That's all.


----------



## MissNisee (Aug 5, 2016)

I signed up a month ago, and my contract gives Uber 25%. What's weird is I got the same email from Uber. I contacted Uber and asked why I was getting this, I am already giving you 25% I even double checked my pay statements to confirm. They don't know what they're doing.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If Uber isn't throwing away cash in China any more, can we please get a raise?


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

the rebel said:


> They are not making money since they are constantly paying out a ton of money to recruit new drivers and trying to expand, not to mention that they have been throwing money away in China. Not to mention that 25% of $.85 a mile is considerably less than 25% of $2.00 a mile. I would love to see how well Uber would do if they actually raised their rates to a sustainable level and did not have to constantly recruit new drivers. I am sure us drivers would profit and Uber may make money for once as well.


Uber is doing very, very well. Probably 99 percent of their revenue is done with 0 human interaction, which means there is no cost to them. Sure, they have overhead but they are making billions. Read any financial article about them.


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> " Driver, we discovered that you have been paying below the 25% service fee you agreed to for uberX trips. This was our mistake, not yours. The extra money you received as a result of our mistake is yours to keep.
> 
> Starting today, we will begin charging the 25% service fee you agreed to in your Service Fee Addendum when you signed up to drive with Uber. This fee is the same for all TNC partners whose accounts were activated at the same time in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


No one is getting 75%. They conveniently leave off the booking fee on your statement. On short trips I get about 50% of what the passenger pays. That's with a $1.70 booking fee here in San Antonio.

For example, on my last trip with Uber, my statement said the total was $3.50 and my 75% share was $2.62. I questioned it because Uber just initiated a minimum fare of $5.20 in San Antonio. With the $1.70 booking fee (not mentioned anywhere on my account or driver help topics) the fare was $5.20 for the passenger and I got less than 51%.

The booking fee is no secret to passengers but hidden from drivers on their accounts and "how fares are calculated" help page.


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

JustDave said:


> I'm just confused to why if those who don't get enough from Uber,* just don't stop doing Uber or any other ridesharing service?* It's obviously not for them. Besides, no one forced anyone to join. We do have the freedom to leave it. Or, even support Lyft. Just vote with your cash. That's all.


Do you go up to every minimum wage or equivalent worker and say "if you don't like the job, just quit!"? It's like me going up to every McDonald's, Walmart, etc. employee and saying to them: "You don't like your job? JUST QUIT BUDDY!" Not everyone has an "easy out" from a shitty job, as much as they'll like to move on.

With how shitty Uber is, all the hate on them is justified. Also, there is no Lyft in Toronto.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

JimS said:


> If Uber isn't throwing away cash in China any more, can we please get a raise?


Why would they turn around and throw it away domestically, if they already have enough drivers to satisfy demand at the current rates?

Yeah, I would like higher base rates too. But there's simply too many of us driving to make that happen.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This week we got a raise of 10 cents. Gross. Per _RIDE_.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Force of Nature said:


> Do you go up to every minimum wage or equivalent worker and say "if you don't like the job, just quit!"? It's like me going up to every McDonald's, Walmart, etc. employee and saying to them: "You don't like your job? JUST QUIT BUDDY!" Not everyone has an "easy out" from a shitty job, as much as they'll like to move on.
> 
> With how shitty Uber is, all the hate on them is justified. Also, there is no Lyft in Toronto.


No I am not disrespectful, but that's on them to know that they are in a situation where they can't so why not just be POSITIVE instead of NEGATIVE? 
Seriously buddy, the world does not owe you anything. I respect anyone who is sincerely happy with what they do. But that does not mean giving me a shitty service or in that sense, an awful ride.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

It's all perspective guys, literally. There are so many occupations out there and you guys who hate on here are not doing your life any cause LOL because 1) you're on here simply talking crap
2) you're not making money on here while complaining.

Buckle up, life is life. Enjoy it and make it a good one. That's enough replying to all the negatives on this forum. Much love to everyone especially those who feel they have no other option than Uber, don't give up guys. Better days are coming, whether it's Uber or somewhere where you won't be on a forum complaining lol. The internet is funny.


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

JustDave said:


> No I am not disrespectful, but that's on them to know that they are in a situation where they can't so why not just be POSITIVE instead of NEGATIVE?
> Seriously buddy, the world does not owe you anything. I respect anyone who is sincerely happy with what they do. But that does not mean giving me a shitty service or in that sense, an awful ride.


Who are you to tell people how to use a site that is designed to allow Uber drivers to voice their discontentment over a company that tries to hold them down? By the way, not everyone on this site drives for Uber, but it doesn't mean that they don't know how bullshit the system is and want to make other drivers aware of Uber's transgressions. Not everyone's situation is the same. Everyone can't just "up, and quit" just because people like you are tired of hearing negativity. How about this, if you're tired of hearing negativity, how about you quit UberPeople.net?


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Force of Nature said:


> Who are you to tell people how to use a site that is designed to allow Uber drivers to voice their discontentment over a company that tries to hold them down? By the way, not everyone on this site drives for Uber, but it doesn't mean that they don't know how bullshit the system is and want to make other drivers aware of Uber's transgressions. Not everyone's situation is the same. Everyone can't just "up, and quit" just because people like you are tired of hearing negativity. How about this, if you're tired of hearing negativity, how about you quit UberPeople.net?


All that energy, damn


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Force of Nature said:


> Who are you to tell people how to use a site that is designed to allow Uber drivers to voice their discontentment over a company that tries to hold them down? By the way, not everyone on this site drives for Uber, but it doesn't mean that they don't know how bullshit the system is and want to make other drivers aware of Uber's transgressions. Not everyone's situation is the same. Everyone can't just "up, and quit" just because people like you are tired of hearing negativity. How about this, if you're tired of hearing negativity, how about you quit UberPeople.net?


I just hope you feel better soon, all this rage you have can't be good.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's what boggles my mind about Uber. They take 25% of the fares, which is close to the amount that Yellow Cab took from me in the 1990's, figuring what my lease was and how much I was averaging in fares and tips. YC of course provided a vehicle, insurance, tow service, maintenance as well as dispatching service.
> 
> I don't see how they aren't making money hand over fist.


They are hemorrhaging coin as we speak due to ineptitude and lack of "boots on the ground" so to speak. None of the corporate culture has ever driven people for money I'd safely assume. Nor do they ever ask us for feedback. So they throw money and free trips, and promo codes. They are a bandit scourge, so legal fees must be huge. Not to mention all of the product placement in film and TV. You may not, but I know that stuff is invaluable real estate. It's the new face of facism and the masses suckling it up to save a few bucks.

But this does lead me to ubers end game. It's not pretty. Imagine app based slavery and facism for all. ****ing monitored and clicked 247. Imagine they know right now where everyone in the city is headed. This is Google 2.0 the ride money is just operating costs. 
I strongly believe they are selling or will be selling location based customer analytics.
They also know driver habits from being able to track your movements.
Remember these are the guys who company memo to dig dirt on journalists. And blackmail.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I always love the line about how "they value your partnership". If that were the case, they'd be sharing operational analytics with their drivers and stop trying to blow smoke up everyone's ass. In nearly 3-K trips, I have not once received a matching Pool or Line request outside of downtown Chicago, so I refuse to do them in the burbs.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

MissNisee said:


> I signed up a month ago, and my contract gives Uber 25%. What's weird is I got the same email from Uber. I contacted Uber and asked why I was getting this, I am already giving you 25% I even double checked my pay statements to confirm. They don't know what they're doing.


Don't send emails to ask them why they sent an email that makes no sense (I was nEver charged too low either, but probably some people were, so they just send it to everyone. The effect is a bunch of dumb drivers who didn't do the math as you did, going: "WHAT, THEY RAISED THE FEE"). If you have an anuerysm one day, don't say I didn't warn you. I bet their answer was comically non-sensical, am I right?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> But you telling us Uber gets $250 out of $100?smh
> I guess thats a typo but? If ubers commission was 20%, and now its 25% of the fare, common basic math simply says their commission increased by 5 percentage points,because 25-20=5
> But saying Uber increased anything is a moot point because if he was activated after Oct 2015, his commission should have been 25%. so instead that just say his commission is what Uber should have been taking in the first place. Otherwise its not really an increase unless his commission is 30% or higher or something
> 
> ...


No, I am 100% correct. Maybe, if I had worded differently, the easily confused would have understood it better. The amount subtracted increased by 5%. This resulted in a net increase of 25% for Uber. That is, unless you think 250 is 5% more than 200. The 5% and the 25% refer to different pots of money. If I have $1000, and you have $100 and I give you 50% of what I have, your amount didn't go up 50%, did it? Of course not. Same with my original statement.

And, the next time you need to rattle your head when you see what is an obvious typo, maybe you should proofread that hot mess you posted. I stopped counting when I got to eleven mistakes in your post. SMH.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Why would they turn around and throw it away domestically, if they already have enough drivers to satisfy demand at the current rates?
> 
> Yeah, I would like higher base rates too. But there's simply too many of us driving to make that happen.


Strangely, Uber did a big hiring push here this summer. It seems many just took the referral and ran. Now they are offering their biggest referral rates I've ever seen in this market.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Strangely, Uber did a big hiring push here this summer. It seems many just took the referral and ran. Now they are offering their biggest referral rates I've ever seen in this market.


Maybe the tide is turning? It's too early to know for sure. But eventually they will exhaust their supply of willing drivers, and rates will have to adjust accordingly. I'm not expecting massive increases, but there should be a slow and steady rise once the failed drivers are weeded out and the successful ones remain.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> No, I am 100% correct. Maybe, if I had worded differently, the easily confused would have understood it better. The amount subtracted increased by 5%. This resulted in a net increase of 25% for Uber. That is, unless you think 250 is 5% more than 200. The 5% and the 25% refer to different pots of money. If I have $1000, and you have $100 and I give you 50% of what I have, your amount didn't go up 50%, did it? Of course not. Same with my original statement.
> 
> And, the next time you need to rattle your head when you see what is an obvious typo, maybe you should proofread that hot mess you posted. I stopped counting when I got to eleven mistakes in your post. SMH.


Like I said, you used % twice in your "truth" statement(5% and 25%) although the two represent totally different things. If you goign to talk about net increase, both numbers should reflect that. the 5% doesnt, the 25% does. Word your "facts" better and no one will be confused.

Using a higher number (25 rather than 5) is just trying to make it seem like Uber it's getting more than what the pax is losing. When they are simply gaining 5more percentage points of commission,which is the same thing as saying 25% net dollar earning, smh


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Like I said, you used % twice in your "truth" statement(5% and 25%) although the two represent totally different things. If you goign to talk about net increase, both numbers should reflect that. the 5% doesnt, the 25% does. Word your "facts" better and no one will be confused.
> 
> Using a higher number (25 rather than 5) is just trying to make it seem like Uber it's getting more than what the pax is losing. When they are simply gaining 5more percentage points of commission,which is the same thing as saying 25% net dollar earning, smh


I SAID they are two different things. It's really not my fault you can't understand seventh grade mathematics. Maybe this is over your head. Sorry.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> I SAID they are two different things. It's really not my fault you can't understand seventh grade mathematics. Maybe this is over your head. Sorry.


You didn't say that until after I checked you on it.
The real problem is you do not know how to write nor properly define a 7th grade math problem. It's silly to even say 25% when it's the same as your undefined 5% in your original statement.....

You used a trump tactic,no need to mention 25 when 5% more in commision reflects that already


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

exact case of using numbers and not defining them, smh


elelegido said:


> I am 38% less satisfied with Uber over this.
> 
> DD is correct, by the way - percentage points (what you're referring to) and percent (what he's referring to) are different.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You didn't say that until after I checked you on it.
> The real problem is you do not know how to write nor properly define a 7th grade math problem. It's silly to even say 25% when it's the same as your undefined 5% in your original statement.....
> 
> You used a trump tactic,no need to mention 25 when 5% more in commision reflects that already


You were doing so well until the "trump tactic" nonsense. Why go there?

You could have done a lot better by saying "political tactic," because they all do it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

renbutler said:


> You were doing so well until the "trump tactic" nonsense. Why go there?
> 
> You could have done a lot better by saying "political tactic," because they all do it.


Except that it was neither. I don't know how I could explain it for him better. If you go to the ATM and get 5% of your money out, does that mean the contents of your wallet went up 5%? No politics involved, only simple math.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> Except that it was neither. I don't know how I could explain it for him better. If you go to the ATM and get 5% of your money out, does that mean the contents of your wallet went up 5%? No politics involved, only simple math.


Nobody said you were wrong, just saying it's pointless to bring up 25% when that's already covered with the 5% commission increase. If you know math then you would know you're just saying the same thing a different way.

So when the first guy said:
So driver loses 5% percent (commision) and Uber gains 5% (commision) he was CORRECT

You claim to correct him by saying:
So driver loses 5% percent (commission) and Uber gains 25% earnings (Dollar amount).

Except that both statements represent the same exact thing, just like 4/8 = 1/2, simple math, which you failed


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

The amount Uber receives goes up 25%. Period.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> You're 50% correct. We are earning 5% less' but Uber is gaining 25% more.
> 
> .


Actually you are wrong. Right here you said 5% less earnings. At $1,000 pay, he gets 800 at 20%. at $1,000 pay, he gets 750$ at 25%. He's losing $50, that's Not 5% earnings loss as you claim. Learn math first, then try to correct people.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> The amount Uber receives goes up 25%. Period.


which clearly is what I said in previous posts, once again, not reading


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

But, all day you've been saying it's 5% across the board, minus 5% for the driver, plus 5% for uber. Now, if you're saying that plus 5% on the commission doesn't equal minus 5% on driver earnings, do you still claim it equals 5% in uber's earnings.

Anyway, isn't 50 equal to 5% of 1000? A 5% increase in commission is equal to a loss of take home pay of 6.25% for the driver and an increase of 25% for uber, at $1,ooo in fares, excluding booking fee.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> But, all day you've been saying it's 5% across the board, minus 5% for the driver, plus 5% for uber. Now, if you're saying that plus 5% on the commission doesn't equal minus 5% on driver earnings, do you still claim it equals 5% in uber's earnings.
> 
> Anyway, isn't 50 equal to 5% of 1000? A 5% increase in commission is equal to a loss of take home pay of 6.25% for the driver and an increase of 25% for uber, at $1,ooo in fares, excluding booking fee.


You can't quote me anywhere that you claim I said such a thing. If you go back and read, I said 25% earnings for Uber, its all right above you.I further said that 25% = +5% commission rate

But I did say yess, its 5% commission less for the drivers, so of course its 5% commission more for Uber. You kept mixing commission percentage points with actual dollar amounts(money),that's where u failed

*You clearly said driver is taking 5% less*, clearly that's wrong, even if its 6.25%,thats still not 5%, that's 1.25% more than 5% smh.

$50 *is* 5% of $1,000, but what's your point? Now He _would_ be getting 5% less IF he was getting $1000, but guess what he's not that amount. His earnings is calculated by everything after uber's commission($800 or $750 depending on commission rate) , which is no where near $1,000, so it can not be 5% less. You can't say he's getting 5% less money of what he was never getting in the first place, that makes no sense


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You can't quote me anywhere that you claim I said such a thing. If you go back and read, I said 25% earnings for Uber, its all right above you.I further said that 25% = +5% commission rate
> 
> But I did say yess, its 5% commission less for the drivers, so of course its 5% commission more for Uber. You kept mixing commission percentage points with actual dollar amounts(money),that's where u failed
> 
> ...


The driver's earnings in this case is $1,000. That's the gross. The driver gets 5% less of his gross earnings. When we get our 1099 that is the figure we are given. We then deduct the uber fee, which is our net. The gross is 5% less, the net is 6.25% less and uber's cut is 25% more.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forqalso said:


> The driver's earnings in this case is $1,000. That's the gross. The driver gets 5% less of his gross earnings. When we get our 1099 that is the figure we are given. We then deduct the uber fee, which is our net. The gross is 5% less, the net is 6.25% less and uber's cut is 25% more.


The bottom line is uber gets 5% more in commission,just like the answer the first person replied with

5% more commission = 25% more earnings

in other words, all the same thing. But if you want it to seem like Uber is taking a lot, you say 25% earnings, instead of 5% commission.....


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> The bottom line is uber gets 5% more in commission,just like the answer the first person replied with
> 
> *5% more commission = 25% more earnings*
> 
> in other words, all the same thing. But if you want it to seem like Uber is taking a lot, you say 25% earnings, instead of 5% commission.....


That's what I said hours ago, if you mean 25% more earnings for uber. They are taking a lot, 25% is the commission. Do you feel 25% isn't a lot? Not enough? For a quarter of my earnings I would expect better service from them.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No; I really am 38% less satisfied.


I am 42% more amused by this post than the others I've read tonight.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

What is sad is there are so many Uber drivers here arguing over simple math, but at the end of the day it is a rate cut of sorts, however it may sting, you HAVE to read the fine print with Uber, or self-educate. When I first signed up for Uber, I did it out of curiousity as an option to make some extra money. I never drove though, never completed the entire application process. Months later, I got stuck between a rock and a hard place with my job, and literally out of frustration I got online, finished it, and the same day I got approved, downloaded the app, got in my car, and started driving.

Uber never told me up-front that I needed a Class D3 license in my market, never sent me a decal for proper TNC display within city limits or at the airport, etc. I had to get online and find these things out for myself.

Anyone who has been driving for Uber for any length of time should be "curious" about what is going on with what they are doing. If you are solely basing your driving business based on what's in your partner app, and only that alone, then that is not good enough. For one thing, the app and the updates always seem to have new bugs... fix one software problem, implement something new, and a new bug shows up.

Ever heard the saying, "Ignorance is no excuse for the law" ??? Same with Uber. Get online, do some searching and stay informed.

So the OP of this thread is griping about bring deducted what they were supposed to be out of in the first place. Again, self-educate! Drive in my market: The take averages 28-33%, depending on the fares. But last week between tips and net, I took home $1100.

Is it perfect, no. But if you don't know the rules of the game before you start playing, don't gripe about the rules while in the game.

Furthermore, imagine riders that see threads like this... and you wonder why a lot of them don't tip after reading all the bickering going on.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, well well. Uber paid me correctly today. Wow.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> What is sad is there are so many Uber drivers here arguing over simple math
> 
> Furthermore, imagine riders that see threads like this... and you wonder why a lot of them don't tip after reading all the bickering going on.


As for the math, it was answered correctly on the first page, then alleged professors came in here trying to say the simple math was wrong. Of course Bart McCoy has to check those guys....

But what in the word does drivers bickering over how much they get paid on trips have to do with tips??* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!*, that's simply just another inflammatory remark.You come off as an entitled pax. As long as the driver goes out and gives people a nice safe ride, he should get 5 stars and a possible tip. You saying we shouldn't get tips because we're not jumping for joy over getting commission rate increased from 20 to 25%, smh. The driver is expressing his frustration in a forum with other drivers, not in the car with the pax, cut it out. All he has to do is act accordingly in the car,and you have zero evidence of me,him , or any other driver in this topic saying in the car the same stuff we are typing here


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> As for the math, it was answered correctly on the first page, then alleged professors came in here trying to say the simple math was wrong. Of course Bart McCoy has to check those guys....
> 
> But what in the word does drivers bickering over how much they get paid on trips have to do with tips??* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!*, that's simply just another inflammatory remark.You come off as an entitled pax. As long as the driver goes out and gives people a nice safe ride, he should get 5 stars and a possible tip. You saying we shouldn't get tips because we're not jumping for joy over getting commission rate increased from 20 to 25%, smh. The driver is expressing his frustration in a forum with other drivers, not in the car with the pax, cut it out. All he has to do is act accordingly in the car,and you have zero evidence of me,him , or any other driver in this topic saying in the car the same stuff we are typing here


Finally, something we can agree on. Most PAX that don't tip, that is to say - most PAX, have decided not to tip before they get into the car. It is as likely that they would tip a bus driver as it is that they would tip an uber driver. The same person that tips
a pizza guy $5 for driving the pizza to his house, would never consider tipping the uber driver that drives his family to the pizza parlor.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Finally, something we can agree on. Most PAX that don't tip, that is to say - most PAX, have decided not to tip before they get into the car. .


The "no tipping" philosophy is part of the Uber brand, and one of the things that sets them apart from the taxi industry. Mr. Kalanick's vision was to eliminate the things he found objectionable about cabs when he structured the app.

The fact that Uber is a service isn't the deciding factor, its what the traditions are when a particular outfit performs the service. example given, you typically would tip the asian masseuse for a prostate massage, but you wouldn't think of tipping your urologist for the same service.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

So, because Billionaire Kalanick doesn't like to tip sub-minimum wage workers, it's now a tradition not to? And, your example. I don't know how that it is relevant. You tip a barber; but, not the nurse the nurse that shaves you for your brain surgery. They're both cutting hair. Neither example pertains to driving people for hire, traditionally a tipped profession.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> As for the math, it was answered correctly on the first page, then alleged professors came in here trying to say the simple math was wrong. Of course Bart McCoy has to check those guys....
> 
> But what in the word does drivers bickering over how much they get paid on trips have to do with tips??* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!*, that's simply just another inflammatory remark.You come off as an entitled pax. As long as the driver goes out and gives people a nice safe ride, he should get 5 stars and a possible tip. You saying we shouldn't get tips because we're not jumping for joy over getting commission rate increased from 20 to 25%, smh. The driver is expressing his frustration in a forum with other drivers, not in the car with the pax, cut it out. All he has to do is act accordingly in the car,and you have zero evidence of me,him , or any other driver in this topic saying in the car the same stuff we are typing here


I never said not to tip. I look forward to tips as much as the next guy/gal. Some days are hot with tips, some days are ice cold and I scratch my head. But concerning this thread since page 1, my point is that this discussion is off the rails. We can agree on a lot here, but 7 pages of arguing with each other doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> I never said not to tip. I look forward to tips as much as the next guy/gal. Some days are hot with tips, some days are ice cold and I scratch my head. But concerning this thread since page 1, my point is that this discussion is off the rails. We can agree on a lot here, but 7 pages of arguing with each other doesn't solve the problem.


The arguing is a moot point.

Please explain why you feel a pax shouldn't tip or most likely won't tip because they know a driver is not happy that his commission went from 20% to 25%???????????

Or even, explain why a pax won't tip, because a driver wants to explain to another driver the correct math about how much more Uber gains off a raise in commission.

I'll wait.........................


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> The arguing is a moot point.
> 
> Please explain why you feel a pax shouldn't tip or most likely won't tip because they know a driver is not happy that his commission went from 20% to 25%???????????
> 
> ...


Wait all you want, in the meantime I am going to go drive in my market, where it's a 28%+ take. My point was simple: Riders see a thread like this, and it's a turn-off. Act as childish as you want like you're the smartest one in the room, but that doesn't solve anything. Go to your Greenlight hub or talk to Uber if you feel they are wronging you. Arguing with other drivers solves nothing, except confirm the fact that you are just as arrogant as the system the latest you are complaining about so much. Don't like it? Take it upstairs. Don't want to do that? Quit. More money for others to be had in your market. Goodbye.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Wait all you want, in the meantime I am going to go drive in my market, where it's a 28%+ take. My point was simple: Riders see a thread like this, and it's a turn-off. Act as childish as you want like you're the smartest one in the room, but that doesn't solve anything. Go to your Greenlight hub or talk to Uber if you feel they are wronging you. Arguing with other drivers solves nothing, except confirm the fact that you are just as arrogant as the system the latest you are complaining about so much. Don't like it? Take it upstairs. Don't want to do that? Quit. More money for others to be had in your market. Goodbye.


This is a discusion board for Uber drivers and the like
The forum is called *COMPLAINTS. Did you even think about that before you typed?*
yet you're complaining about people complaining in a complaint forum, smh

So you're making completely 0% sense,how bout that


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I didn't know they greenlight hubs in Waldorf.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> This is a discusion board for Uber drivers and the like
> So you're making completely 0% sense,how bout that


And arguing with another driver like me is going to solve your gripe with Uber rates? See ya, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> And arguing with another driver like me is going to solve your gripe with Uber rates? See ya, have a wonderful day.


You replied too fast

The forum is called *COMPLAINTS. Did you even think about that before you typed?*
yet you're complaining about people complaining in a complaint forum, smh
This is the place where people are supposed to come and talk about when they have a gripe with Uber, smh


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You replied too fast
> 
> The forum is called *COMPLAINTS. Did you even think about that before you typed?*
> yet you're complaining about people complaining in a complaint forum, smh
> This is the place people are supposed to come and talk about when they have a gripe with Uber, smh


You're complaining to the wrong person. Last time I checked, it was an open forum. Now I'm supposed to change my opinion just because you say so? What are you more peeved at, rates, or someone else pointing out your arrogance?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> You're complaining to the wrong person. Last time I checked, it was an open forum. Now I'm supposed to change my opinion just because you say so? What are you more peeved at, rates, or someone else pointing out your arrogance?


Totally missing the point. You making a big fuss about people complaining, in the COMPLAINT forum!!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Totally missing the point. You making a big fuss about people complaining, in the COMPLAINT forum!!


So what? The at least I was complaining. I have real-world stuff to go do with adults. Have fun.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I would quit if I had to pay 25% on my Fares.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> But you telling us Uber gets $250 out of $100?smh
> I guess thats a typo but? If ubers commission was 20%, and now its 25% of the fare, common basic math simply says their commission increased by 5 percentage points,because 25-20=5
> But saying Uber increased anything is a moot point because if he was activated after Oct 2015, his commission should have been 25%. so instead that just say his commission is what Uber should have been taking in the first place. Otherwise its not really an increase unless his commission is 30% or higher or something
> 
> ...


Yes THIS ⬆⬆⬆⬆ is correct. I don't understand why this whole 20 vs 25 percent conversation is so hard to grasp. YOU'RE losing an additional 5 percent that YOU shouldn't have been getting anyway.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Yes THIS ⬆⬆⬆⬆ is correct. I don't understand why this whole 20 vs 25 percent conversation is so hard to grasp. YOU'RE losing an additional 5 percent that YOU shouldn't have been getting anyway.


So this whole thing is about a *accounting error* in _*one?*_ of Uber's 200 markets nationwide that resulted in people contracted to a 25% rate only paying 20%.

After Uber corrects the error and deducts the higher 25% from driver revenue, drivers who benefitted from the error (for many months?) *now believe they are being screwed.* Even though Uber has basically said "keep the extra money, our error.

In a regular W-2 job (which many people complain Uber is not, except for "flexibility"), they would *deduct the amount overpaid* from from the driver's future checks

Never occurred to driver(s) why they are only paying a 20% Uber fee rather than the 25% contracted? Even aware of what was contracted?

And the *usual math stuff* where our *wizards* employ the *massively paralleled vector processor* at Lawerence Livermore to calculate how much it costs to drive a car for UBER. Another Stephen Hawking fest...

As is frequently the case with many of these threads, ya lost me...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If we were paid properly,it wouldn't matter !


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

I think they sent it to everyone, i went back a few months and they have always been taking 25% from me. So no change for me.


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

From my calculations from my earnings, Uber is taking a tad bit more than 25%. Lyft takes 20% exactly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Wampuskat said:


> From my calculations from my earnings, Uber is taking a tad bit more than 25%. Lyft takes 20% exactly.


There's no confusion, if you are on 25% commission, then guess what, uber takes no more, and no less that 25%.
What it actually is, if you confused percentage and earnings, then you'll realize that especially on small trips with the uber fees and stuff, their earnings are perceived to be a lot more. But no matter how you slice it, uber takes 25% commission of what you make. They keyword there is COMMISSION, not an exact dollar amount, the word "earnings" or anything else

Remeber, YOUR commission is 25%, but when you look at UBER's cut it may look to reflect higher, but again, we are talking about what YOU are getting,not what UBer is getting. People cant separate the 2 smh. So as for your money, you get 25% of what you make. Period. Clear example: if you make $100, then you get $75 (if you're at 25% comm). No confusion.

If they are taking 30 and 40% from you, consult a lawyer asap. But it would be nice for you to post a paycheck showing where Uber allegedly took more than 25% (or whatever your comm rate is)


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I think Uber is mismanaged and needs a corporate shake-up. They need to raise rates on riders - plan and simple. I got an email today in Charlotte that says the short ride minimum is $5.65. - problem is Uber takes $2.65 of it away, leaving the driver with a paltry $3.00. These short trips are a money-losing venture for everyone. But Uber didn't mention that in their email. That's deception. 

Uber should be wildly profitable but is supposedly losing billions. That's because they're leaving 'money on the table.' In addition, 25 percent take from drivers is an unfair business practice and results in mad turnover rates. They should re-vamp their pricing for the sake of the company and its drivers.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> There's no confusion, if you are on 25% commission, then guess what, uber takes no more, and no less that 25%.
> What it actually is, if you confused percentage and earnings, then you'll realize that especially on small trips with the uber fees and stuff, their earnings are perceived to be a lot more. But no matter how you slice it, uber takes 25% commission of what you make. They keyword there is COMMISSION, not an exact dollar amount, the word "earnings" or anything else
> 
> Remeber, YOUR commission is 25%, but when you look at UBER's cut it may look to reflect higher, but again, we are talking about what YOU are getting,not what UBer is getting. People cant separate the 2 smh. So as for your money, you get 25% of what you make. Period. Clear example: if you make $100, then you get $75 (if you're at 25% comm). No confusion.
> ...


Uber takes a $1.65 booking fee - so they bring in revenue regardless of percent charged. I'm telling you, this company is doing it all wrong, chasing stupid driverless cars. I mean wtf. Get profitable first you Uber exec nuts !


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> So this whole thing is about a *accounting error* in _*one?*_ of Uber's 200 markets nationwide that resulted in people contracted to a 25% rate only paying 20%.
> 
> After Uber corrects the error and deducts the higher 25% from driver revenue, drivers who benefitted from the error (for many months?) *now believe they are being screwed.* Even though Uber has basically said "keep the extra money, our error.
> 
> ...


Listen, not saying that it's not effed up. Uber made the mistake and now they are attempting to rectify it. However, that's not what my response was about. You went way left in response to my post.

I was simply referring to the fact that the 20 vs 25 percent argument in this post seems to be difficult to understand for some.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Klockwork said:


> Don't get me wrong, this would suck to have happen, but you're not receiving 25% less pay now. You were probably paying 20-23% before and now they made it what you agreed to. You honestly won't really see much of a difference.


Eh...no. There is a big difference. 5% difference.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's what boggles my mind about Uber. They take 25% of the fares, which is close to the amount that Yellow Cab took from me in the 1990's, figuring what my lease was and how much I was averaging in fares and tips. YC of course provided a vehicle, insurance, tow service, maintenance as well as dispatching service.
> 
> I don't see how they aren't making money hand over fist.


They take more like 40%. Remember Uber has increased their booking fee in every single market, with many close to $2 bucks or more on every fare. Doing the math on my statement Uber takes 42% of the paid customer price


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Taking 5% more of 20% would be a 25% difference.


But it's not 25% less pay. 
Learn math.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> But it's not 25% less pay.
> Learn math.


I didn't say that, did I. I said, 5% of 20% is a 25% difference. Duh! Learn reading comprehension.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't Turn Around said:


> Eh...no. There is a big difference. 5% difference.


Exactly, not sure what the other guy is talking about



UberTrip said:


> They take more like 40%. Remember Uber has increased their booking fee in every single market, with many close to $2 bucks or more on every fare. Doing the math on my statement Uber takes 42% of the paid customer price


No they don't. Why mention booking fee when you never see the booking fee in the first place? Booking fee is never a part of your earnings or fare,smh If you're at 25% commission, they take 25% of your fare. period. It may appear to be more than that though on short rides AND you calculate the booking fee you never see



GlenGreezy said:


> But it's not 25% less pay.
> Learn math.


here we go.......


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Exactly, not sure what the other guy is talking about
> 
> No they don't. Why mention booking fee when you never see the booking fee in the first place? Booking fee is never a part of your earnings or fare,smh If you're at 25% commission, they take 25% of your fare. period. It may appear to me more than that on short rides AND you calculate the booking fee you never see
> 
> here we go.......


LMAO......right! The fact that this simple discussion is still in existence. SMH about this " simple" math.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

The truly arrogant gen-y/millenial part of the email was to say "you have been paying less than what you agreed to" - as if the driver had worked out some sneaky way to cheat the payout system - and not say "we have been deducting less then we put in our agreement with you". But then, giving a crp about how their driver messages are received isn't exactly on their care list. And yes, when we still had phone support in SF, I called them about this email and they said that it'd been sent to some vast number of drivers and if you're already paying 25% then disregard it. I guess none of the children there can use Excel to delete rows from the spreadsheet before firing off the emails and annoying thousands of 'valued driver partners.'


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And at the day of the day 5% of a 100 in fares is still $5.00. now go get your 1099 and figure out what that would be. For me roughly $1,300. Am I to cave in and let them get away with that, or factor it into the cost of doing business ? 

They still can't get it right. What part of I started 10 months before Oct 10th 2015 do you not get ?


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

DocT said:


> When did you get activated? There is a cutoff date (Los Angeles is Oct 10, 2015) for those who were activated BEFORE that date and was grandfathered in at the 20% cut (UberX). Those who were activated on or after the date get the 25% cut from their pay. Not sure if the rate has changed again.


I think it changed for me yesterday. I started in September 2015 so the were taking 20%. I drove yesterday Aug 27, 2016 and it appears that they are now taking 25%. I first noticed this with a cancellation by a rider. I was getting $4 of the $5 cancellation fee. Yesterday I received $3.75. I therefore checked my other fares and realized my new low rate.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Waiting for the email that says:
> 
> _"We have discovered that we don't know what the F we are doing with our payroll. Sometimes we pay you too little. Sometimes we pay you too much. And sometimes we don't pay you at all.
> 
> Anyway, please bear with us while we get our shit together. We've only been in business seven years, and these things take time to iron out. It's great to see you on the road. Uber on!"_


Lmfao, i'm rolling bro.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Klockwork said:


> You honestly won't really see much of a difference.


It happened to me yesterday except they did not send me the notice. It was sufficient enough to spot quickly; honestly.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> I think it changed for me yesterday. I started in September 2015 so the were taking 20%. I drove yesterday Aug 27, 2016 and it appears that they are now taking 25%. I first noticed this with a cancellation by a rider. I was getting $4 of the $5 cancellation fee. Yesterday I received $3.75. I therefore checked my other fares and realized my new low rate.


You'd better send them an email and claim the balance, and be sure to check ALL your fares since then. I know the task is daunting, but it's YOUR money they are stealing!


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

DocT said:


> You'd better send them an email and claim the balance, and be sure to check ALL your fares since then. I know the task is daunting, but it's YOUR money they are stealing!


I did. Although I have proof via pay statements that I was accepting rides and being paid in September 2015; Uber support sent me an email stating that they are now taking 25% because I started after 10/10/2015.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Cctx61 said:


> No one is getting 75%. They conveniently leave off the booking fee on your statement. On short trips I get about 50% of what the passenger pays. That's with a $1.70 booking fee here in San Antonio.
> 
> For example, on my last trip with Uber, my statement said the total was $3.50 and my 75% share was $2.62. I questioned it because Uber just initiated a minimum fare of $5.20 in San Antonio. With the $1.70 booking fee (not mentioned anywhere on my account or driver help topics) the fare was $5.20 for the passenger and I got less than 51%.
> 
> The booking fee is no secret to passengers but hidden from drivers on their accounts and "how fares are calculated" help page.


The booking fee is a fee paid to Uber by the passenger, hence "booking fee."

The statement you get is for monies either credited or debited to you (following accounting conventions).

Since the booking fee has nothing to do with you, it cannot (per accounting conventions) go on your statement. i.e. some drivers got themselves into trouble with the IRS for trying to claim that as an expense or fee they paid (when it's a fee the rider pays...directly to Uber). Of course they got angry with me and shouted back when I was a support rep warning them "it's not an expense, it has literally zero to do with you."

So be very, very careful about that kind of thing: part of what it means to hear "you're running your own business" means you have to learn at least basics of these kind of things to stay out of trouble...but when you do you can actually benefit IMMENSELY in life because most people don't even know basics.

Put another way, most people fail to reduce taxes as much as they not only could but, according to the IRS forms themselves, they are required under law to do (hence the statement at the end about it being perfectly accurate and upon signing you could be committing perjury otherwise) because they don't want to spend 20 hours of life reading to safe themselves 20,000 hours of wages over the next few years when they could. (To be fair, the human brain...just ain't naturally inclined or wired to do that kind of thing!)


----------



## m10nov1775 (Feb 17, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> I did. Although I have proof via pay statements that I was accepting rides and being paid in September 2015; Uber support sent me an email stating that they are now taking 25% because I started after 10/10/2015.


Keep sending e-mails. They will eventually fix it. last week it took about 5 e-mails this week only 3 but they eventually credited my account. It's a pain in the A$$ for a few extra $ but its the principle of the matter.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They are claiming to have fixed it yet again. The guy at the Anaheim office said I would have to come back in to get the amounts to be paid fixed. Well today the email said I will be paid next week. Right, cause the pay period has ended and goes to next week. smh

In the mean time how much you wana bet I'm still at the 25% ?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

I wonder what the number is that they've set of newer drivers paying 25% before they decide they can survive the blowback and increase everyone to 25%. Maybe it's the day after they kill off Lyft, or the day they get good results from Singapore or Pittsburgh.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In my mind uber is losing market share to Lyft. But that's probably cause until they finally pay me and fix the service fee back to 20% it's uber off as long as possible.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> " Driver, we discovered that you have been paying below the 25% service fee you agreed to for uberX trips. This was our mistake, not yours. The extra money you received as a result of our mistake is yours to keep.
> 
> Starting today, we will begin charging the 25% service fee you agreed to in your Service Fee Addendum when you signed up to drive with Uber. This fee is the same for all TNC partners whose accounts were activated at the same time in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am at 28% and barely making crap. Uber logic, I am confident we will see Winter warm up fare cuts again in January. More great Uber logic. Recently Uber response to my inquire, Sorry the fare cuts didn't increase your earnings, maybe driving quarantees can help...No sh** cutting fare rates didn't help. Uber tries to spoon feed drivers bs.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Waiting for the email that says:
> 
> _"We have discovered that we don't know what the F we are doing with our payroll. Sometimes we pay you too little. Sometimes we pay you too much. And sometimes we don't pay you at all.
> 
> Anyway, please bear with us while we get our shit together. We've only been in business seven years, and these things take time to iron out. It's great to see you on the road. Uber on!"_


Uber is a scam


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

UofMDriver said:


> Yeah I am at 28% and barely making crap. Uber logic, I am confident we will see Winter warm up fare cuts again in January. More great Uber logic. Recently Uber response to my inquire, Sorry the fare cuts didn't increase your earnings, maybe driving quarantees can help...No sh** cutting fare rates didn't help. Uber tries to spoon feed drivers bs.


Uber is bad for drivers (period )


----------

